# Stage 2 0-60 times



## ChelCC (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi guys. Wondering if there are any Stage 2'ers out there running on 93 octane with a P3 gauge or by other means who know what your 0-60 times are. I'm now at Stage 2 with an APR tune running on 93 octane with an IE intake, APR downpipe, GFB DV+, and upgraded Spulen pancake pipes and turbo muffler delete. I haven't upgraded the motor or trans mounts yet so I have been trying to avoid putting too much stress on them until I can replace them. Because of that I haven't used launch control but I wanted to see what kind of 0-60 time I could turn. Temps were in the mid 60's and I turned a 5.8 which was somewhat disappointing considering I ran almost the exact same time a few months back on Stage 1.5 when temps were in the 40's. Not really sure why I'd turn a slower time but my Michelin PS AS3+'s were pretty warmed up so traction wasn't really the issue. Just wondering what kind of times that others are turning for comparison's sake.

I used to peak at 21psi when I was at Stage 1. At Stage 2 I'm now and am peaking at 17-18psi which slowly drops to 13-15psi. At first I thought I might have a leak but I think that is actually normal for APR Stage 2 now that I've done some research. I'm somewhat new to turbo cars but I'm assuming that the difference in peak boost between the two stages is that now I'm getting to peak boost much faster due to less restriction which is keeping me from overboosting like I was at Stage 1. Is that correct or am I wrong in that thought process?


***EDIT - I should have mentioned that I have the DSG***


----------



## 17matrix17 (Nov 16, 2016)

How many HP and Nm do you have? 

How do you measure that 0-60 time?

I have 275hp and 420 Nm. My time measured with racelogic is 6.4s with manual transmission.


----------



## ChelCC (Sep 1, 2016)

17matrix17 said:


> How many HP and Nm do you have?
> 
> How do you measure that 0-60 time?
> 
> I have 275hp and 420 Nm. My time measured with racelogic is 6.4s with manual transmission.



Thanks for the feedback. I haven't had my car dyno'd or tried calculating that yet. I just got a VCDS so I'll have to figure out how I can calculate it manually.


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

I have a P3 with my 6-speed manual. I don’t know what Stage I am at but it is down pipe & mid pipe, Golf R Intercooler, APR Carbonio Stage II, K04 HPA Hybrid Turbo, HPA Intake Manifold. That is advertised as a package of 355 HP. To that I have added CTS charge & throttle pipes and Snow Performance meth/water injection. 
Basically got it all dialed in last week. Peak boost is usually around 22 with best to date being this morning with 
60* ambient temps; 23.3 #’s. So what Stage is this?

Feathering the clutch and light to medium throttle on the launch, I can hit a 0-60 of 5.85 pretty much spinning most of 1st gear and half of second with TC off. TC on kills to much power and is about 1 second slower. 

My best 0-60 is 4.85. I have OEM all season Continentals. That kills traction but I am a little concerned a sticky summer tire may cause axle damage.


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

WILLCCU said:


> I have a P3 with my 6-speed manual. I don’t know what Stage I am at but it is down pipe & mid pipe, Golf R Intercooler, APR Carbonio Stage II, K04 HPA Hybrid Turbo, HPA Intake Manifold. That is advertised as a package of 355 HP. To that I have added CTS charge & throttle pipes and Snow Performance meth/water injection.
> Basically got it all dialed in last week. Peak boost is usually around 22 with best to date being this morning with
> 60* ambient temps; 23.3 #’s. So what Stage is this?
> 
> ...





If you have a k04 then I'd guess you have a k04 tune which is the stage two with a little more.


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

Yes..forgot to mention HPA K04 tune. HPA has you data log certain events on a WOT run in 3rd, then you email that data to them. From there, they write the programing and you download it from your laptop. It is truly customized to your vehicle. Far better than ordering a “off the shelf” tune based on your upgrades. At the very least, it’s important to know that not all states carry the same fuel formula. Arizona, where I live, being one of the worst. My HPA tune is based on pump 91 octane available here.

So what is Stage III then?


----------



## 17matrix17 (Nov 16, 2016)

K04 is stage III


----------



## rotomoto (Nov 10, 2015)

2009 Sport Trim w\ Auto Trans. APR stage I tune on 93 fuel & 93 map, Carbino intake, all the intercooler piping (pancake etc) upgraded, turbo muffler delete. Nothing done to the exhaust. Measured my my PolarFIS+.










This was on a misty night. TC on. Torque steering correction on. Trans in "S" mode. All-season tire\wheel set still on the car. This was my best out of 3 runs, I got the launch just right.

I have access to 104 fuel in my area but have yet to run a 0 - 60 with it on the APR Stage I 100 tune but super fun to drive with! People say that APR Stage I w\ 100 map = APR Stage II essentially.


----------



## 17matrix17 (Nov 16, 2016)

you must all know that 0-60 measured that way is not real 0-60... measure it with racelogic gps module. It is the only way to measure real acceleration time... times will be worse but real.


----------



## Neezy13 (Jun 1, 2011)

WILLCCU said:


> Yes..forgot to mention HPA K04 tune. HPA has you data log certain events on a WOT run in 3rd, then you email that data to them. From there, they write the programing and you download it from your laptop. It is truly customized to your vehicle. Far better than ordering a “off the shelf” tune based on your upgrades. At the very least, it’s important to know that not all states carry the same fuel formula. Arizona, where I live, being one of the worst. My HPA tune is based on pump 91 octane available here.
> 
> So what is Stage III then?





17matrix17 said:


> K04 is stage III


Not exactly...

It really depends on the tune company. For example, APR stage III might be K04, but Unitronic Stage II+ is K04 and Stage III is BT.


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

17matrix17 said:


> you must all know that 0-60 measured that way is not real 0-60... measure it with racelogic gps module. It is the only way to measure real acceleration time... times will be worse but real.


That may be true but the OP asked for times based on his P3 gauge.


----------

